# India's fastest bowler - Atul Sharma



## gaurav_indian (Apr 25, 2009)

India's fastest bowler - Atul Sharma


He is in the Rajasthan Royals Squad

*www.maverickscricket.com/videos/atul_medium.swf


----------



## damngoodman999 (Apr 25, 2009)

Fast is not the big sequence of Good bowling , 

The fast the bowler bowls the batsman small hit which leads to BOUNDARY


----------



## gaurav_indian (Apr 25, 2009)

damngoodman999 said:


> Fast is not the big sequence of Good bowling ,
> 
> The fast the bowler bowls the batsman small hit which leads to BOUNDARY



Welcome to cricket.


----------



## damngoodman999 (Apr 25, 2009)

thanks sure


----------



## Coool (Apr 25, 2009)

Why did'nt he played earlier games?


----------



## axxo (Apr 26, 2009)

Is he a wicket keeper or bowler first?

Atul Sharma*img.cricinfo.com/adverts/RSS_icon_small-15x15.gif
 India
                                    Full name Atul Sanjeev Sharma
Born May 1, 1989, Varanasi, Uttar Pradesh
 Current age 19 years 360 days
Major teams Rajasthan Royals, Uttar Pradesh Under-19s
Batting style Right-hand bat
Fielding position Wicketkeeper


----------



## gaurav_indian (Apr 26, 2009)

axxo said:


> Is he a wicket keeper or bowler first?
> 
> Atul Sharma*img.cricinfo.com/adverts/RSS_icon_small-15x15.gif
> India
> ...



Yes thats not a correct profile.He is in the RR squad his age is 24-25.Currently he is injured.


----------



## Pat (Apr 28, 2009)

He has a weird action..Reminds me of a character from lagaan


----------



## Coool (Apr 29, 2009)

Just saw that video, HE can go to "*world's strongest man*" competition


----------



## gaurav_indian (May 10, 2009)

*img27.imageshack.us/img27/1250/atul.jpg


----------



## ico (May 10, 2009)

I want to see him bowing.


----------



## damngoodman999 (May 10, 2009)

> Just saw that video, HE can go to "world's strongest man" competition




can he bent down for  the fielding  cause he is looking like a body builder not a cricketer ,,


----------



## gaurav_indian (May 11, 2009)

ico said:


> I want to see him bowing.



niaaaaaaaa *img129.imageshack.us/img129/9996/dance21.gif*img129.imageshack.us/img129/9996/dance21.gif

There is a 7 page article on popular cricket magazine of UK.If you want i can upload it for you.


----------



## gaurav_indian (May 11, 2009)

damngoodman999 said:


> can he bent down for  the fielding  cause he is looking like a body builder not a cricketer ,,



And Rajasthan Royals and Warnie are fools that they signed him up?


----------



## ico (May 11, 2009)

gaurav_indian said:


> niaaaaaaaa *img129.imageshack.us/img129/9996/dance21.gif*img129.imageshack.us/img129/9996/dance21.gif
> 
> There is a 7 page article on popular cricket magazine of UK.If you want i can upload it for you.


Yea, I'll love reading it.

Moreover, if he could hit & slog the ball with his bat, he'll be a very useful all-rounder.


----------



## NucleusKore (May 11, 2009)

All these 100 mph bowlers end up with rotator cuff injuries in a few years.


----------



## Pat (May 11, 2009)

^^I agree! IIRC, Munaf Patel started off as an outright Fast bowler (reaching 88-90 MPH consistently)! We all know his performance these days!


----------



## damngoodman999 (May 11, 2009)

brett lee , shoaib aktar , allan donald r the successful fast bowlers but they never over whelmed 96MPH , only shoaib aktar initially his ball was so tough to handle in situations @ 1999 worldcup after that everyone smashing his bowling especially SACHIN then he increased his much speed abt 103MPH in 2003 worldcup then he severely injured more than 5 operation for him ,, brett lee had 3 operations ...

But still Glen Mcgrath & chaminda Vaas bowl medium pace they are good wicket takers till now .


----------



## gaurav_indian (May 11, 2009)

Pat said:


> ^^I agree! IIRC, Munaf Patel started off as an outright Fast bowler (reaching 88-90 MPH consistently)! We all know his performance these days!



Blame it on the indian bowling coaches.They are the ones who tell them to concentrate on line and length and accuracy.As a result of that bowlers loose their speed.But you need variety in the bowling line up.You cant have 4 130 Kph bowlers in the line up.You need atleast one quickie who can bowl in the late 140's consistently.


----------



## gaurav_indian (May 11, 2009)

NucleusKore said:


> All these 100 mph bowlers end up with rotator cuff injuries in a few years.



How many 100 mph bowlers have u seen?Only Shoaib Akhtar and Brett Lee bowled 100 mph that too only once.


----------



## damngoodman999 (May 11, 2009)

> How many 100 mph bowlers have u seen?Only Shoaib Akhtar and Brett Lee bowled 100 mph that too only once.



wat ,, brett lee continuously bowled 2003 to 2002 @ the speed of 155 to 160 ,,  Shoaib Akhtar was the fastest bowling in the cricket history 164.3KMP 

dont forget abt shane bond @ his debut he is the fastest bowler to bowl 159KMP


----------



## gaurav_indian (May 11, 2009)

damngoodman999 said:


> wat ,, brett lee continuously bowled 2003 to 2002 @ the speed of 155 to 160 ,,  Shoaib Akhtar was the fastest bowling in the cricket history 164.3KMP
> 
> dont forget abt shane bond @ his debut he is the fastest bowler to bowl 159KMP



haha really?Brett bowled continuously b/w 155 to 160?Consistently or once?Check your facts first.You are making them on your own.


> The fastest delivery that has ever been officially recorded clocked in at 161.3 km/h (100.2 mph) and was bowled by Shoaib Akhtar of Pakistan during a match against England in the 2003 Cricket World Cup. The batsman on the end of the delivery was Nick Knight who tamely guided it into the leg side.



And Shane Bond didnt bowl 159 kph.Both Brett Lee and Akhtar bowled close to 100 miles only once in their cricketing career.


----------



## MetalheadGautham (May 11, 2009)

I think latish mallinga due to his weird action is probably the only guy who may not get injured with his speed.

but then again, looking at his weird action more closely, his shoulder DOES stretch backwards quite a lot. wouldn't be surprised if its all over for him in a few years.


----------



## gaurav_indian (May 11, 2009)

MetalheadGautham said:


> I think latish mallinga due to his weird action is probably the only guy who may not get injured with his speed.
> 
> but then again, looking at his weird action more closely, his shoulder DOES stretch backwards quite a lot. wouldn't be surprised if its all over for him in a few years.



And they reported Kamran Khan's bowling action.If Kamran chucks then Malinga is the biggest chucker in the world.*img129.imageshack.us/img129/9704/protest.gif*img129.imageshack.us/img129/9704/protest.gif


----------



## MetalheadGautham (May 11, 2009)

gaurav_indian said:


> And they reported Kamran Khan's bowling action.If Kamran chucks then Malinga is the biggest chucker in the world.*img129.imageshack.us/img129/9704/protest.gif*img129.imageshack.us/img129/9704/protest.gif


Mallinga does not straighten his arm from a bent position. He just has a sideways action.

Kamran has a much different action, where some of his sharper balls are definitely chucks.

Thats because he played rural cricket in the gullys.

He just needs a rehab and some training to make him bowl normally.

He is just 18. He can fix his action in less than an year.


----------



## ico (May 11, 2009)

MetalheadGautham said:


> Mallinga does not straighten his arm from a bent position. He just has a sideways action.


Agreeing on this.  

But as far as I think, Malinga's action is still illegal. Yun toh mai bhi apne haath ground se parallel (perpendicular to body) aur bina jhatka diye ghuma k ball faek du.


----------



## Coool (May 11, 2009)

gaurav_indian said:


> How many 100 mph bowlers have u seen?Only Shoaib Akhtar and Brett Lee bowled 100 mph that too only once.



jeff thomson too..



damngoodman999 said:


> wat ,, brett lee continuously bowled 2003 to 2002 @ the speed of 155 to 160 ,,  Shoaib Akhtar was the fastest bowling in the cricket history 164.3KMP
> 
> dont forget abt shane bond @ his debut he is the fastest bowler to bowl 159KMP



I think jeff thomson bowled 168KM


----------



## gaurav_indian (May 11, 2009)

ico said:


> Agreeing on this.
> 
> But as far as I think, Malinga's action is still illegal. *Yun toh mai bhi apne haath ground se parallel (perpendicular to body) aur bina jhatka diye ghuma k ball faek du.*



Tu rehne de tune umpire ki baja deni hai face pe.*img26.imageshack.us/img26/9427/005ncc.gif


----------



## Pat (May 11, 2009)

gaurav_indian said:


> And they reported Kamran Khan's bowling action.If Kamran chucks then Malinga is the biggest chucker in the world



Buddy, lets be honest. Kamran DOES chuck, no questions about it. Malinga's action, though weird, is still legal as his arm does not bend more than whats allowed by ICC.

And lets keep Shoaib Akhtar out of this discussion. Even though he was cleared by ICC, that guy clearly chucks (maybe not as bad as kamran, but he still DOES)


----------



## gaurav_indian (May 11, 2009)

Pat said:


> *Buddy, lets be honest. Kamran DOES chuck,* no questions about it. Malinga's action, though weird, is still legal as his arm does not bend more than whats allowed by ICC.
> 
> And lets keep Shoaib Akhtar out of this discussion. Even though he was cleared by ICC, that guy clearly chucks (maybe not as bad as kamran, but he still DOES)



And how can you tell that with the naked eye?Even bhajji chucks.Kamran's action looks suspicious in one of the faster one which he bowls.


----------



## Pat (May 11, 2009)

Well, atleast to my naked eye it appears that Kamran bowls *every* delivery with a bent arm. Bhajji has been reported in the past and got cleared. Though at times he does bowl a delivery with bent arm, but normally his action is clean!


----------



## gaurav_indian (May 11, 2009)

Pat said:


> Well, atleast to my naked eye it appears that Kamran bowls *every* delivery with a bent arm. Bhajji has been reported in the past and got cleared. Though at times he does bowl a delivery with bent arm, but normally his action is clean!



lol you cant see bhajji's arms these days.He wears full sleeves shirts to hide them i hope you know the reason why.

And kamran bowls *every* delivery with a bent arm?Thats a news to me.Only some of his deliveries are suspicious.That doesnt mean he chucks in every ball.

If malinga can be cleared Kamran with some changes in his action will also be cleared.


----------



## MetalheadGautham (May 13, 2009)

^^Yes infact I think Kamran will end up borrowing mallinga's action because his is quite similar in structure to it.

As they say, the best way to learn something is by imitating the pros...

BTW, I think we can see him pretty soon in action. Warne is out on a hamstring injury and Kamran is also out. Small chance that Atul Sharma will get a chance to play.


----------



## gaurav_indian (May 20, 2009)

अतुल को है मैदान पर उतरने की इंतजार

Aaj Tak report on Atul Sharma

*aajtak.intoday.in/index.php?option...dvideoid=12604&sectionid=2&secid=125&Itemid=1


dekhiye iski Khali jaisi taakat ko
dekhiye iski arjun jaisi saadhana ko

*img100.imageshack.us/img100/7904/rotflw.gif*img100.imageshack.us/img100/7904/rotflw.gif


----------

